# Grindal Worm Vs White Worm



## smash (Apr 28, 2010)

I bought some grindal worm and white worms recently and am trying to distinguish between the two. Are they really two different types of worms or is this just some marketing ploy? I was told that grindals are suppose to be smaller than white worms but right now they both look the same. Am I suppose to wait until they are fully mature to actually see the size difference?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

They are different species. A mature Grindal worm is around 5mm and a mature white worm is around 15mm. They also have different care requirements. Grindal worms like to be warm (room temperature) and white worms need cooler temperatures.


----------

